# Anti wolf rally in Jackson Hole



## bucks gone wild (Sep 9, 2009)

I grew up in Wyoming and now live here in Utah. This saterday in Jackson Hole they are having an anti wolf rally and are going to try to educate the public on what wolves really do. I believe a lot of hunters would rather just have the wolf gone but that will not be the case, there definatly needs to be population control and show people how healthy the population is thriving and show people these animals are different than coyotes. I grew up hunting Elk coming out of yellowstone and it was not uncommon for us to see bachlor herds of bulls or 300 head coming out in big groups! The last few years have been so sad, you see one fresh bull track you stay on it like a rat on a cheeto! The elk are so few in Yellowstone that it has hunters in wyoming fuming. Utah has been so smart for jumping on the issue before it becomes one. Its really important for Utah to keep wolves out. Dont think it cant happen here because it sure happened to us, Montana, and Idaho. There are alot of people and organizations wanting the wolf in Utah and they have money and political pull. If you can attend and support our heritage of hunting and protect our kids future that would be great! *We are meeting in Jackson Hole town sqaure from 9:00AM to 2:00PM*, there will be speakers and many people are expected to come from all over. If you cant attend I am sure you would if ya could. Utah has some of the most dedicated hunters I have seen, and really these wonderful hunting states are allies with each other, we all want to protect our hunting and rights from people who view it as there mission to take these things away from us. Any questions about the rally please ask.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

I can't make it to the rally but support the cause.


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Can't make it, but put up a good fight! Keep it together, level headed. Lay out the truth! Let us know how it goes, too.


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

I wish I could make it. I support your cause 100%. The wolf advocates are selling the lie that moose and elk populations are healthy in areas where wolves have been introduced, and if they are struggling it is because of global warming, not because of wolves. We need to dispel that BS propaganda and show the country what is really happening to wildlife populations because of over-abundance of wolves. They are decimating the elk and moose herds, and when they have exhausted it in an area they spread to new territories. If they are not managed and controlled we will soon have wolves all over the western states destroying the wildlife populations that sportsmen and conservationists have worked so hard to rebuild over the last 100 years.


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

I cant help it. :V|: 

Replace the word Wolf with Cougar and the word Elk with Deer in all these discussions. And ask yourselves. Whats the difference? Are you going to wait for the wolf to destroy the herds then blame the #s on habitat? Compensatory and additive predation?

I say its a predator issue all together and the same effort to keep wolfs from eating our elk should go to keeping coyotes and cougars from eating our deer. :?


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

:mrgreen:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

:arrow:


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

**O**


----------



## soules2007 (Oct 29, 2007)

Wow iron bear Really??? you got jokes! Cougars on very rare occasions have been known to surplus kill, the wolves were introduced into a buffet style atmosphere that would make vegas proud. Eat as much or as little as you want, cougars will only take the energy to kill one animal knowing that the meat and energy spent is way to precious. The reintroduced wolves have no such survival knowledge. Why? i have no idea, but it will take years maybe decades for them to understand tough times, and to conserve energy. The winter has been an all out wholesale slaughter of elk and deer in the afore mentioned states. Cougars and yotes, not even close, a pack of wolves can eliminate an entire group of elk or deer and not eat a thing. Utah has started early in heading the problem off at the pass, it wont be enough. I read alot of the pro wolf web pages and those folks are motivated, funded, and not employed, so entire lives are spent in the pursuit of getting wolves everywhere. And then ending hunting all together because the wolves have to compete with man for food and the wolves should come first. Anyone who thinks this is not the end game in the antis mind is out of his or hers. Wolves may not be the alpha predator, but they will be the ones hunting.


----------



## soules2007 (Oct 29, 2007)

Petersen, somewhere in the middle is by far the best way for this to fall, your argument is sound. Utah having a few packs of well managed wolves might be ok. The only way for that to happen is to fight to keep them out and go to one extreme or the other. The pro wolf people throw down and go all out, and will get everything they can if u let them and if you dont fight a 100% dragout brawl and only go for the middle, well shed hunting might become much more popular. ( and shed hunting is gay, and hurts wildlife)The pro wolf people are in it to win for free roaming protected unlimited wolves. Believe it or not, many hunters are regulars on the pro wolf sights, and share your same thoughts on the matter. But the ones that scare me is the middle aged cali girl who just moved to live her western dream, built her mansion on prime winter range, and would like to see the nature channel in her newly posted animal sancuary dream world. Did i mention she has nothing better to do than spend her crooked attorney husbands money on lawsuits to help protect the wolves. The sights are filled with this stereotype. You are right it is very extreme, and i hope utah is able to find a middle ground quikly. But every other state has lost millions to the wolf and it reintroduction. I have been following this story from the start tried to see both sides and have decided that wolfs have caused more harm than good by a long shot. Now maybe in the future this will balance out and fires will cool, dont think so. ( as always forgive gramatical errors).


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Interesting reading and persepctives. No matter how you look at it- Looks the the introduction has pushed some ranchers to selling their land to developers. So that old saying' Watch out for what you wished for you- might just get it' comes into view.

http://www.bozemandailychronicle.com...cc4c002e0.html

http://www.tetonvalleynews.net/news/...cc4c03286.html


----------

